

The New York Times Should Look to Game Mechanics - ryanelkins
http://breakingmedia.com/2010/06/the-new-york-times-should-look-to-game-mechanics-loyalty-as-it-ponders-a-paywall/

======
Oxryly
It _might_ be kind of cool to have a little quiz style game at the end of each
story, and you earn points for correct answers. I'd play... (I think)

